# Contest Time!!



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

We got Mi Mi's beautiful pearl necklace that Sylvia was so kind to send to us! 

McCartney's hair is too long in front to get a good pic of them with a face shot, so we had to compromise so everyone could see the pretty beads. 

Let's continue the fun!! Anyone that can guess the combined weight of McC and Bimmer to the nearest 1/2 ounce will be the winner of a gift certificate towards something of your choice from "Tanner Togs"!! I have already spoke to Marti as she is getting ready to send me some adorable matching outfits!! 

Here is McC sporting her new gems!! Good Luck!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh she looks beeootiful. What a doll.

Okay I am guessing their combined weight is 7 pounds 14 3/4 ounces.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Carol, your little McCartney looks FABULOUS is that Tiffany necklace :tender:.
Auntie Sylvia will be happy to see, how adorable your girl looks wearing it.
What a cute little princess you have :wub:....
How did you make McCartney to pose like that with her head up:w00t:....such a model, hahaha.

Now to the contest - I'm so not good at guessing the age, weight, family status, etc, so please accept my apologies, if I'm totally off.
If I consider the fact the necklace really is tiny, your fluffs look small and Bimmer is still practically a baby (puppy), I'd say the combined weight of both of them together would be around 9 1/2 - 10 pounds.

Okay, so I'm done with my guess...:sweatdrop: .

Good luck to all contestants and I cannot wait to see, what is the correct answer.

Hugs,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

7.4 you have two adorable babies:wub: love the necklace:aktion033: McCartney wears it well:wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow I love the Tiffany blue color of that necklace! Looks great again the white! Lucky!!!
Combined weight?--- no clue but guess 8.2?...

Love your girls and the BLING is perfect!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Guessing 7.7 lbs.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Such fun!  I'm guessing 9 lbs. 6 oz.

Great photos btw...love the color of the beads too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

8lb 12oz. .....those two are just precious!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

How cute she looks. What swell modeling job she is doing. Here is my quess 9.7 lb.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love the necklace on McCartney! She looks lovely! I guess 8 pounds, 10 ounces.


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

My guess is 9 lbs 4 oz. :Good luck: everyone!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

McCartney looks beautiful in that necklace. Such a nice color against the white hair. Like Katie, I'm really bad at guessing anything, so accept my apologies if I'm way off (which I probably am). My guess is 10.2 pounds.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I know I know. But I'm not telling!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

No winers yet, but someone was really CLOSE!!!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

My guess is 10lb 4oz!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

If we are allowed more than one guess, my new guess is 10.5


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hint time ... 10 pounds ? No way... 9 Pounds? No way... 8 ? 7? Not 6 pounds!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Let's see, 8.8. She looks beautiful in her new necklace.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

my guess is 8.4..


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

McC looks so pretty! My guess is 7.4


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm going with 7 pounds 11 ounces 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Last couple of posts are getting closer!!!!!


----------



## Vanitha (Nov 17, 2013)

Awww.So cute! I'm not good at numbers - here goes... 6pounds?


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Okay, just for a fun of it - 7 pounds and 2 ounces of pure fluffy joy, lol.....:wub:.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So pretty! You need to take McC somewhere really fancy to show off her beautiful necklace!

I am going to guess 7 lbs. 8 oz. (without the necklace!)


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Another guess 8.6 1/2???


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

11.75 combined weight.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Sylie, Maltilda, Rin, Bailey and Me, Daphine, Charlies Mom and Kathleen, ARE ALL CLOSE!! Keep guessing!! I bet we get a winner soon!! Don't forget, my scale registers, pound, ounce and 1/2 ounce!!!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

OK, another quess. 7.6 1/2.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

sdubose said:


> OK, another quess. 7.6 1/2.


Oh, that's what I thought, too, but let me try 7.5 and 1/2, lol...gosh, I feel like a schoolgirl again....so much fun, lol :w00t:.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

One more I guess 7 pounds 10 oz.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous honey! My guess is 7 lbs. 11 oz.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

sherry said:


> Absolutely gorgeous honey! My guess is 7 lbs. 11 oz.


 Oops, already guessed! My new guess is7 lbs. 11 1/2 oz.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I might as well try again. 7 lb 15 1/2 OZ.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok SM'ers I am stepping out until 8 pm EST. Please let there be a winner when I return!! So far we a lot of "Close" but no cigars...


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

ok try 2 --- 7.9


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I will go with 6. 75 lbs.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am putting out one more guess. 10.75 combined weight.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My last guess. eight pounds one and a half ounces.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

8.5 & 1/2 oz for both

Forgot my oz.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Someone has to be close. So fun Carol. I know u got tiny babies. :chili:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

They are sooo cute!! I have no idea but I will guess 8lb. 3oz.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I will try again, 8 lbs, 3 1/2 oz.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

8 pounds 1 /2 oz. Final answer!!!!


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

Since multiple guesses seem to be ok, 6 lbs 3 oz. :mellow:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So beautiful and adorable!!! I'm going to guess 7.7 combined.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> Someone has to be close. So fun Carol. I know u got tiny babies. :chili:


Yes two people are very close and a half an ounce separates the correct weight. 


Another hint 8 pounds is too much....


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Another guess too 7.7 1/2


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I give up...I don't really want the ball back in my court just yet, I would think the Mcb was barely pushing 5 pounds, and Bimmer is still a baby...baybe 3 pounds 6 ounces. I surrender.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I give up! Oh one more 7# 13 1/2 oz.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I think they are both on the small side. I remember Joanne saying they were cute little ones compared to her Lacie.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm going to guess the two heavy weights combined are 7.06  love you both Bimmer & McC!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh my, I'm all confused here, hahaha :w00t::blink:....so many guesses, that it's hard to keep track, so I'll try 7.9 1/2.

Cannot really wait to know the right answer :aktion033:.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hmmm my second guess is 7 pounds 12.5 ounces


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I give up...I don't really want the ball back in my court just yet, I would think the Mcb was barely pushing 5 pounds, and Bimmer is still a baby...baybe 3 pounds 6 ounces. I surrender.


Sylvia, you are close on Bimmer but way off on McC! If I don't have a winner by the AM I am going to :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: Two people guessed within a 1/2 ounce!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

7.06.5


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Oh my, I'm all confused here, hahaha :w00t::blink:....so many guesses, that it's hard to keep track, so I'll try 7.9 1/2.
> 
> Cannot really wait to know the right answer :aktion033:.






WE HAVE A WINNER !!!! 

:chili::chili::chili: 

McCartney weighed in at exactly 4.0 this am

Bimmer was 3. 9.1/2

Congrats!!! 

You can connect with Margi!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> 7.06.5


I'm thinking you have the advantage because you had a play date with these cuties. :chili:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

maddysmom said:


> I'm going to guess the two heavy weights combined are 7.06  love you both Bimmer & McC!



I was so afraid you were going to win and everyone thought we cheated!! Glad you don't pay attention when i talk about their weight!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Chardy said:


> I was so afraid you were going to win and everyone thought we cheated!! Glad you don't pay attention when i talk about their weight!


Haha yep, i was one of them.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

McC looks great. Blue is a great color on her.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> Haha yep, i was one of them.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: So happy she didn't win!! I love her though!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Boo hoo... MiMi is a giant....I want a tiny. 

"Shut up!" 

But why?

"MiMi is perfect in every way...so she weighs a little more? What, you want to throw her away?"

Oh, God, no. I love MiMi with all my heart.

"Then shut up and stop envying the tiniest."

OK


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll go a little higher than I said before 7.85


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Darn...that was going to be my next guess. :HistericalSmiley: Not really, I was whole lb. off. :blink:


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

:w00t::ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou:

WOOOOW! I cannot believe I won...like really....:w00t:.
I NEVER won anything - well except a one dollar on a lottery ticket, that cost me $3.....

Carol, I want to thank you for your generosity and for this fun experience.
I'll carry on this great tradition and will post a contest for some thingies soon (hopefully tomorrow).

Oh my, such a fun thing to do. Hopefully I'll get so many participants as Sylvia and Carol :w00t:.

Thank you again,

Katie.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Haha yep, i was one of them.


Lol...you know me all to well...ok...so I admit I did try but I couldn't find any of Carols old text where she mentioned weight...grrr!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Chardy said:


> I was so afraid you were going to win and everyone thought we cheated!! Glad you don't pay attention when i talk about their weight!


Well, how could I listen or pay attention to what you say when I'm too busy drooling over their darling pictures that you send me


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

This was a lot of fun and thanks to Sylvia for planting the seed to begin with. 

Good night from the East Coast Side.. and have a great rest of the evening to the West Coast Side- :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

7 pounds 14 ounces


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Let's see I would guess about 11 - 111\2 lbs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

She looks beautiful! that color really looks great on her . & congrats to Katie!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations to Kate!!( Charlie's mom)) that was fun!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats I missed all of this but it looked like fun!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That was fun. 


I love the idea of having little contests....we need something here on SM to get back to having fun. :chili:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

The A Team said:


> That was fun.
> 
> 
> I love the idea of having little contests....we need something here on SM to get back to having fun. :chili:


It was great to see everyone guessing!! And I think Katie is going to keep this going! So lets sing !!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

"We are Maltese Family... All my dog friends and me... Get up everybody and dance"!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations, Katie. Marti makes really cute vests for little boys. I can't wait to see a picture of Charlie in a Tanner Tog.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Congratulations to Kate!!( Charlie's mom)) that was fun!!!!


Thank you, Debbie :blush:.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Chardy said:


> It was great to see everyone guessing!! And I think Katie is going to keep this going! So lets sing !!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> "We are Maltese Family... All my dog friends and me... Get up everybody and dance"!!! :chili::chili:


Definitely - The contest is ON with a tiny twist :w00t:......I just cannot figure out, what to ask, so it wouldn't be too hard to guess, lol...
Any suggestions, or would it be okay to ask about the weight again....maybe mine :OMG!::OMG!::OMG!:??...no, don't worry...juuust kidding...
I was thinking Charlie's...or maybe the body length?
HEEEEELP, ladies, PLEEEAAASE!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Congratulations, Katie. Marti makes really cute vests for little boys. I can't wait to see a picture of Charlie in a Tanner Tog.


Thank you, Sylvia.....I'm going to write to Marti right now. I'm excited, because this gives me the chance to see her merchandise :thumbsup:. I've heard a lot of praises :w00t:...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Definitely - The contest is ON with a tiny twist :w00t:......I just cannot figure out, what to ask, so it wouldn't be too hard to guess, lol...
> Any suggestions, or would it be okay to ask about the weight again....maybe mine :OMG!::OMG!::OMG!:??...no, don't worry...juuust kidding...
> I was thinking Charlie's...or maybe the body length?
> HEEEEELP, ladies, PLEEEAAASE!


You can ask any kind of a question or riddle you want to. I think it is fun if it is kind of hard...then you start giving hints and it really gets silly.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just saw the photos at the start of this thread, I just caught the contest end earlier. ...anyhow the collar looks lovely.


----------

